

Brew Finder App: Helps you find new brews - sfeather
http://www.brewfinderapp.com/

======
skypanther
Thanks @sfeather for the post here!

But wouldn't you know it, I just found a bug in the iOS version that breaks
searches. :facepalm: An update has been uploaded to Apple but it has to go
through their review process. The Android version works in our testing.

